# How about this?



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

How about this setup:

*same 2.5 gallon tank

*Hagen Elite Underwater Mini Filter

*Hydor Mini Heater (7.5 Watts)

I'm not sure what fish though....


~Fish Chick~:fish:


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Not a bad idea. 
You'll still be limited to the fish you get though.
Get two maybe 3 male guppy or something of the kind.
Or find a betta you really like.
They last quite a while if you care for them properly.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Alright! Thanks!


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Would it be okay for a few glofish? theyre pretty, but expensive. don't know if i should risk it.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Negative. To small of an aquarium for glow fish. You could try 2 or 3 white mountain minnows. They are truly unappreciated and quite cheap. Would make a great shrimp tank though.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay... I'll see... betta...shrimp...minnows...guppies


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Were it me I wouldn't go for the minnows. They are small but they zip around a bit, they need a bigger tank so they have room to do that IMO.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Red cherry shrimp


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

I was thinking about them, but where could I find them? I know PetSmart doesn't have them. How about ghost shrimp? I do like red cherry shrimp better, but ghost shrimp are my next choice.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

There is a member that just joined named Zeez. Looks like he breeds and sells cherries. Maybe pm him and see if he will sell you some.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

ghost are cheaper. For your first little shrimp tank there is some risk. i killed my first batch of cherries even though people in my club call them "cockroaches".


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, well, I'm going to a PetSmart today. I've pretty much decided on a betta. Female with shrimp? I'm afraid the male might bully them like my other betta did to my other shrimp. not pretty.


----------

